# mercury 60hp 4 stroke slight missing problem?



## ndthwacker (Apr 1, 2012)

hey all, i just bought a 2007 mercury 60hp 4 stroke efi. i purchased it from a used outboard dealer and took it out for the first time today, it will start right up and idle great, but soon as i try putting it into gear, forward or reverse it will hesitate and sometimes die out. Even if i am running at low rpms trolling 1 to 5 mph it seems to hesitate some. When i open it up it will run fine and wont miss a beat. and some other times it troll and go in and out of gear fine. I know the motor sat at the shop over the winter at leat 5 months. There is a new fuel filter in it and clean gas in my tank and i tried 2 differnt tanks and lines. I am sort of thinking that it may just have some slight buildup internally. any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. i was wondering if putting some seafoam in the gas will help clean it up some and maybe solve it, but this is my first 4 stroke efi i have ever owned and dont know if this is the right thing to do or not. please help, thanks.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't have a 4 stroke but I know many people who run seafoam in theirs just like I do in my 2 strokes. I would go ahead and try it to see if it helps, if not them you may be looking at a carb issue?


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 1, 2012)

definately try the seafoam, injectors might be a bit gummed/plugged up.


----------



## ndthwacker (Apr 1, 2012)

I pulled the plugs to look at them and my very top plug came out a little hard and i noticed its only in about half way and cross threaded :evil: not happy. could this be my slight missing issue i hope so due to its got to get fixed now. Also as anyone used a back treader that treads from inside out?


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 1, 2012)

I would bet this is causing some of your problem. And I have read threads where this has happened to people and they managed to fix it using a heli coil. If you can't fix it you are looking at having toget a new head for your engine


----------



## ndthwacker (Apr 4, 2012)

hey guy figured i would let everyone know how my stripped spark plug hole went since i didnt get much feed back on a backtap. So first off my spark plug was cross threaded abut half way down my threads and te spark plug was crooked. there is this tool made by powerbuilt called a back-tap made for tripped sparkplug holes you stick in in the spark plug hole to the good threads on the bottom and u turn the thumb screw to expand it and screw it back out you do this little by little and it chases the threads from the inside good threads out to the bad threads and let me tell you it worked wonders im the happiest guy on tin boats tonight i can promis you that it saved me plenty of money and time since it chases the threads out u dont have to pull the hed or worry about anything falling into the cylinder. i would highly recommend this tool to anyone. it only cost 35 bucks off amazon. do a search on it for future referance its a backtap by powerbuilt. i did about 4 paths opening it a round farther each time and my spark plug screwed right in by hand.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good info and I am happy to hear you got it fixed. Does your motor still miss?


----------



## ndthwacker (Apr 4, 2012)

I have not had a chance to run it yet in the water, i will be doing that tommarow and see how she runs, i am expecting better, but will report back sometime tommarow. i still plan on buying a can of seafoam for the fuel and will run it first to see how it runs then will add it if i believe its still slightly missing. If anyone has a preferance on what is the best addative for cleaning injectors on a 4 stroke efi please chime in.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 4, 2012)

The seafoam can only help, and I would put it in even if it runs better. Will help clean out the gunk inside.


----------



## ndthwacker (Apr 4, 2012)

well i got out today and my motor is running much better, it will go in and out of netural with out dieing. sometimes it will hesitate a lil bit when accelerating or going about 1/3 throttel but will come out of it and get going, i did put some seafoam in my gas so maybe after i run a tank of that through that will clear up also.


----------



## turbotodd (Apr 5, 2012)

May or may not be an issue with your particular motor, but on any of the EFI engines, if they sit for a length of time and the fuel "gums", be prepared to buy new injectors. They have a tiny screen in the top of them (well...the Yamaha's and most of the Suzukis I've messed with do) and that screen plugs up. IT can't be removed and it's not available separate from the injector itself. I've had to do an F250 Yamaha and it was not cheap 

Just a quick FYI, FWIW.


----------

